# Bhuddist temple cast bell



## kevin.decelles (Feb 16, 2022)

In Hawaii (Oahu ) and went to a bhuddist temple .  The bell that u ring was interesting as it weighs 7 tons and was cast in Japan

Apologies for the poor pics.   

Bell is made from brass


----------



## DPittman (Feb 16, 2022)

That's a big chunk of brass. I bet it has a nice rich ring to it


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 16, 2022)

Wow. So beautiful. I love how the architecture of the surrounding stand and even the moss on the steps just looks like a critical part of the bell. Lucky you.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 16, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> Lucky you.


Ha, I didn't catch that part


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 16, 2022)

There are Bonsho all over japan have all been cast in a single pour with a shell and a core, the same method since the 700s. Traveling to japan to visit temples is high on my bucket list. Hawaii would be an okay alternative tho


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 16, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> There are Bonsho all over japan have all been cast in a single pour with a shell and a core, the same method since the 700s. Traveling to japan to visit temples is high on my bucket list. Hawaii would be an okay alternative tho


Having had the good fortune to visit Japan all I can say it you need to go!


----------



## whydontu (Feb 16, 2022)

It’s easy to get so focused on chasing tenths that you forget how much beautiful work can be done using very simple tools. No Mitutoyo calipers when this was made, just craftsmanship.


----------

